# schedule?



## Gronin (Aug 17, 2011)

First off let me say how impressed I am with the quality of both Burning Skies and Zeitgeist.  

I currently run two campaigns (one is weekly and the other is every two weeks) and both of these look like the answer to my prayers as I like to run a campaign with a good story/plot that has enough flexibility to allow the players to really affect the outcome.  However, of late time has been at a bit of a premium.   I cannot wait to run them.

My question is this -  what is the planned (and I am not trying to get firm dates here) release schedule for Zeitgeist -- I beleive I saw somewhere that it was to be quarterly and the first adventure was released mid-July so am I correct in assuming that the second adventure release would be mid-October?

I am trying to decide which adventutre track to run with which group and I am thinking Burning Skies would be for the weekly and Zeitgeist would work for the one every two weeks group.

I apologize if the answers to these questions are to be found somewhere else.

Finally ---- SANTIAGO!!! I cannot wait for this -- Mike REsnick is one of my absolute favourite authors and Santiago is my favourite of his books.  The previews look fantastic and are truly capturing the flavour of the chaaracters from the book.  So here comes the pain in the butt question -- is there any tentative schedule in place for this?


----------



## Noodle (Aug 17, 2011)

It's in the DM's Campaign Guide:
Quarterly, on a September/December/March/June schedule.


----------



## jeffh (Aug 27, 2011)

And Santiago? I too am interested in this, more for the 4E-based sci-fi aspect than anything specific to Resnick. As far as I can see, and sorry if I've missed anything, there hasn't been a peep about Santiago in months.


----------



## malcolm_n (Aug 27, 2011)

<<.<<  >>.>>  o.o  okay, it looks safe.

*Warning, opinion incoming*
I probably can't say much, but I can tell you that Santiago hasn't fallen by the wayside.  I believe Morrus just didn't want to have two competing storylines going at once.  It is a much better decision to let Zeitgeist find its feet before throwing something else out, regardless of a different genre.

At least, that's how I see it.  I can't use the word "soon" because that's already trademarked by another fine gaming company but it's definitely still in the works.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 27, 2011)

SANTIAGO is, indeed, been worked on!

Our plan is to make the introductory books much more comprehensive than just for what we've done for WotBS and ZEITGEIST.  While SANTIAGO will be the adventure path we write to go with them, our hope is to create a solid 4E-future ruleset which people can use for their own futuristic games.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 27, 2011)

SANTIAGO is, indeed, been worked on!

Our plan is to make the introductory books much more comprehensive than just for what we've done for WotBS and ZEITGEIST.  While SANTIAGO will be the adventure path we write to go with them, our hope is to create a solid 4E-future ruleset which people can use for their own futuristic games.


----------



## malcolm_n (Aug 27, 2011)

Morrus's post is so cool it had to be repeated to really sink in!


----------



## jeffh (Aug 28, 2011)

That's good news as far as I'm concerned, because it's the ruleset that interests me the most!

Is there an estimated time frame at this point, or is it just a case of "be patient, it'll be done when it's done"?


----------

